# Conformation question



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I show UKC but I am new to it. I was at a show a few weeks ago saw something I have a question about. They were doing a BOB class for another breed, there were 2 dogs in the class. When they were doing their down and back one of the handlers was running the dog off the matts and the dog slipped, he didnt fall or anything but it was a noticible slip. This dog was already a CH and was up against the JR Dog. The Jr Dog won, while I dont know this particular breed well and dont know if the Jr dog was the better dog my question is. Did the one dog slipping affect his placement, or would it? Any input is appreciated I'm just curious.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The slipping probably did not affect placement. It usually doesn't.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

Probably the slipping wasn't an issue. Sometimes if a dog slips and it kept the judge from seeing their movement they'll ask you to go down and back again. 

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------

